# A list.



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Just something to help me through the rest of the evening...a list of things I don't like about my stbxh.


- I would get dressed up in lingerie for him to surprise him for when he got off a late night at work...but would call to tell me he wasnt coming home and he was going to hang out with his buddy/ies instead.

- He ignored my texts, even my lovey dovey ones and even my "dirty" ones.

- He ignores me now.

- He loved me and planned a baby with me and now he decides he doesn't love me anymore just before the birth.

- Sometimes it didnt effect him when I cried.

- Sometimes he would make me feel like I was a pest if I sat down next to him in the evenings. (After being alone all day while he was at work and missing him)




There. Now I def. won't be tempted to call him tonight.


----------

